# Gods of Mars is available!



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/gods-of-mars-hardback.html

Just picked it up along with a bunch of ebooks I had initially forgotten about. Just pushed me right over 60€ in ebooks. Enough for the first service stud towards Lemartes. 

I sure wish they had launched this scheme -before- my expenditure on Talon of Horus and Rebirth.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Holy shit I thought 45 pounds worth of books got you 6 studs. 
:laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I've got my copy pre-ordered from Amazon.

And I swear that if Galatea doesn't get killed in this book i'm going to be pissed. :angry:


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll pick this up tomorrow. This series has allowed me to keep faith in McNeill, despite having read VS.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Are all future hardback eBooks €19.99 now? For a while it looked like the eBooks would actually go down in prize (to €13.49 from €15.99). Now it's getting close to the dead-tree format. 

I'm confused.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Gods of Mars. Absolutely brilliant with many epic twists and turns, surpasses the first 2 books in all regards.

Yet its clearly not the last part of the tale, as it ends on an open note for continuation. I could foresee more stories to come.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished Gods of Mars. Absolutely brilliant with many epic twists and turns, surpasses the first 2 books in all regards.
> 
> Yet its clearly not the last part of the tale, as it ends on an open note for continuation. I could foresee more stories to come.


Finished it myself just now. I second everything Lucian has said, Gods of Mars is a brilliant story that proves McNeill still has the magic that made A Thousand Sons in him.

As to potential future stories;



I could see a short story about Vodanus reaching Mars as a possibility. And of course Telok's survival in Blaylock Tarkis's body could lead to a second Martian trilogy perhaps. And I would definitely like to see Roboute Surcouf and the crew of the Renard again.



My favourite parts were definitely those with Linya Tychon, she was the kind of strong female character that only ADB has really done in BL so far, but I loved her scenes in the neuromatrix and the datascape.



And her final scene with her father was one of those moments that makes you happy and sad at the same time. Brought a tear to my eye.



And the Black Templars had the most fantastic battle scene in the entire series;



Tanna, Issur and Varda's final stand to protect the Eldar was brilliant, epic and one of those moments that glues a smile to your face. Especially when each one took up the Black Sword and they beat odds that even the Primarchs would have balked at. And Bielanna's surprising last gesture to Tanna as he dies was a very nice moment.



And Bielanna's final scene;



That was another one of those happy/sad moments. But it was also pretty damn awesome that those Eldar will live forever in the skein, and that Slaanesh can never get them. When I read that line I couldn't help but think that Slaanesh screamed in rage at that moment, like a child denied it's treat.



A brilliant trilogy, each book was better than the last. And now that McNeill is done with Mars for the time being, perhaps we'll be seeing Uriel Ventris again soon.


LotN


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice, is there a summary in the beginning for Lords of Mars? I cant remember too much since its been a while since I read it.


----------

